# How to do a Cyanoacrylate (superglue) finish on wood



## Jim Williams

Haken asked me to do a guide to doing a CA finish, I don't have a suitable catapult to use for it at the moment so instead here is the guide I followed: http://www.huntchat.com/showthread.php?t=47955

Might I add you don't have to use your finger as a brush but instead you can use a cotton cloth or even a nitrilie or latex glove. I used my bare finger as I only had a small area to do, be really careful not to breathe on your work as you will get a misting on the surface. If this happens use superglue remover and start again. Always make sure you do this in a well ventilated environment. And have some aceteone handy to clean ya paws with afterwards, good luck!


----------



## Imperial

" This is one of a set of ten brushes that I got from my parent on my birthday. I've had them for 44 years."










^^^^^ that gave me a good laugh. nice tutorial, simple and to the point, and for me- simple wording 















. sometimes the wordy terminology loses me .


----------



## Jim Williams

Yeah that made me laugh too, I read a few tutorials and watched a few on youtube but this one stood out as being the best.


----------



## newconvert

would gorilla glue work? i have tons of that but i know it can dry hazy?


----------



## Knoll

Thanks, Jim, for the link!


----------



## Jim Williams

Well it turns out I did have a catapult after all, I had a cherry natural I'd totally forgot about. I will add the pictures as soon as I find my USB lead for my phone.

This time I used a cotton cloth and not my finger, I would like to add if you do use a cotton cloth make sure you rub small amounts in very quickly and wait for that section to dry.

Then use a different part of the cloth.

Be careful not to get any bits of the cotton stuck to the wood, this method is better than using your finger not only for the obvious reasons but I found my finger got sweaty and I got some white misting.

Don't put the cloth near your eyes as it stings.

I used the cheapest superglue I could find from Poundland, 3 bottles for a quid! I did have an accelerant but didn't bother using it.

Pics will be up later on hopefully.

All the best, Jim.


----------



## Jim Williams

Here's the one I did last night: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13604-cherry-natural/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## Haken

Hi Jim,

WOW awesome tutorial. Thanks a lot !


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

this really works!! im on it right now!


----------



## Iryman

Rule number 5 cracks me up lol!

But an interesting idea for a finish. I would of thought that it would be too brittle to stand up to regular use. Whats the durability like, those of you that have tried it?


----------



## Jim Williams

The one I did still looks the same as it did when I first applied the glue


----------



## Rayshot

Some thing to think about.

I don't agree with purposefully letting/using/cleaning skin with chemicals. The chemicals are absorbed through the skin.

Read what the effects on the body and nervous system are with exposure of the used chemical. That is the effect one is accumulating by letting chemicals enter one's system through the air or skin. Chemicals also enter the body through the eyes via air that has the chemical vapor.


----------



## newconvert

Rayshot said:


> Some thing to think about.
> 
> I don't agree with purposefully letting/using/cleaning skin with chemicals. The chemicals are absorbed through the skin.
> 
> Read what the effects on the body and nervous system are with exposure of the used chemical. That is the effect one is accumulating by letting chemicals enter one's system through the air or skin. Chemicals can enter the body through the eyes via air that has the chemical vapor.


yup agree wholeheartedly! the MSDS tells you not to do this, some of the chemicals stay in your system and could cause health problems down the line. once absorbed through the skin the chemicals are carried through the system via the blood stream, at the very least its hard on the liver eliminating the foreign substances.


----------



## cheese

good tutorial.


----------

